# Meilong M 3x3 is apparently my new main



## chron0s (Jul 22, 2020)

Title says it all. I buy all the flagships and was previously jumping between the WRM and RS3M. I even owned the Meilong C (and the previous gen) and thought it was a nice budget cube but never got around to magnetizing it. I also have the RS3M2020 along with the angstrom version. But I prefer the meilong M over everything I have: RS3M2020 is great but a little "harder" feeling compared to the soft feel of the meilong M. I've set up two and prefer one - here's my setup:

1. Black on the core: spring noise is harsh on this cube and they don't finish the springs well so you can use a little sandpaper on the ends to smooth it out as well to help with spring noise. I tried max command on a second one and the first one seems quieter.
2. Weight 5 on the core and contact points on the internals: the cube is so soft and light on its own that I need to add some lube to give the turning a little more heft. I tried gravitas and other lubes to slow it down but weight 5 feels better - gravitas is great but the cube seemed to eat it too fast, weight 5 keeps working.
3. Max Command on the pieces: I'm sure you could do something else here but command also adds some drag, my overall approach is to slow the cube down a bit, its fast out of the box though the magnet strength is quite good to me.

Broke it in and the frosted plastic is grippier and the heavier lubes are fully distributed and doing their thing. Tension adjustment / consistent tension is key, I'm running tight tensions but backed it up 1.5 turns after I was getting some catches during solves and now its perfect. This setup is quick but has lots of control. I'm definitely still solving with the others but pleasantly surprised that this is my favorite. I also loved the RS2 self magnetized (5x1 cubicle strong magnets) and this is a crisper successor to that.

I'm averaging sub-22 which is PB territory, puzzle isn't hurting but I've also been getting back into solving after a hiatus during the pandemic. If others have setup tips or other experiences with the meilong M 3x3 would love to hear em.


----------



## chron0s (Jul 22, 2020)

A lot of dignitas on the pieces could be good too - enough to add some friction and tactility during turning and slow it down.


----------



## Graaaby (Sep 24, 2020)

if you use speedcubeshop and you dont care about spring noise just dump a little of galaxy in the pieces


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 25, 2020)

Graaaby said:


> if you use speedcubeshop and you dont care about spring noise just dump a little of galaxy in the pieces


According to the OP, he uses Cubicle lubes, and already has a setup.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 25, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Any other puzzles you have? The Meilong M is cubemaster's main, but there are other better cubes. IF this is your only puzzle, then ok, but some others are basically a better version of the meilong, with the same feel.


ummm... Did you not read the OP? He says he bought all the flagships, but likes the meilong best.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 25, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Any other puzzles you have? The Meilong M is cubemaster's main, but there are other better cubes. IF this is your only puzzle, then ok, but some others are basically a better version of the meilong, with the same feel.



He also mentions having the Meilong C, RS3M 2020 and WRM.


----------



## qwr (Sep 25, 2020)

I had an original Meilong. Out of the box it felt very light and cheap but after some silk it felt very soft and light. I think it's the plastic or something because no other cube I've tried has that soft plastic.


----------

